# How big is everones 09 Extreme Giants? (Pics)



## Richard21 (Aug 20, 2009)

Got this idea from Venomvipe hope he does not mind. Well I would like to see pictures of everyones hatchling Extreme Giants to compare growths color ect. It would be helpful if you can measure them and know their size. I will start it off.

Here is my 09 baby Neo born July 5. 











He is just under 16 inchs. But I could not get him to be straight.


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome. I'm happy you like the idea! These tegus arent small forever!


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's some fresh pics (August 21, 2009) of Beauregard I took 20 minutes ago. Couldn't get him to hold still for a solid measurement but looks like he's holding at 20", maybe a tad bit more. He was hatched out June 10, 2009.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/August212009?authkey=Gv1sRgCKezprXYsdHv-QE#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... XYsdHv-QE#</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Venomvipe. Jefroka your guy is looking great. Anyone else with 09 extreme pics?


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Richard. I keep wondering what his head and neck color will amount to, been kinda creamish/gray.

Bobby said sometimes they will go through a dramatic change come adulthood, so I guess its really a wait and see thing, ultimately.

BTW, Neo looks very healthy and stout!


...Jefroka


----------



## koikaren (Aug 22, 2009)

Draco's at 19" but it was to hard to measure and take pic...he was to curious about everything...lol....maybe pics next time


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 22, 2009)

koikaren said:


> Draco's at 19" but it was to hard to measure and take pic...he was to curious about everything...lol....maybe pics next time




Did you ever find out when Draco hatched out? His Parents? If I remember correctly, I believe Draco and Beauregard are siblings, no?


...Jefroka


----------



## koikaren (Aug 22, 2009)

Jefroka said:


> koikaren said:
> 
> 
> > Draco's at 19" but it was to hard to measure and take pic...he was to curious about everything...lol....maybe pics next time
> ...




Eragon is a Roy x Purdy baby hatched on June 27th, and Draco is a Ice x Hail baby hatched on June 8th


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 22, 2009)

koikaren said:


> Jefroka said:
> 
> 
> > koikaren said:
> ...




Yes, this is what I thought, they are indeed siblings. I spoke with Bobby a few days ago and he said June 8, but said they actually did hatch June 10.

Very cool, Draco and Beauregard are brothers!


...Jefroka


----------



## koikaren (Aug 22, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 22, 2009)

:roon :app :bud :bajo :woot :cheers 


...Jefroka


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 3, 2009)

WOW I totally missed this thread, heres my lil guy a few weeks ago, havent been able to do any recent updates












Cant belive he was so small when I got him, he fit right in the palm of my hand,






I wonder if giving him some :morn would wake him up :grno 
Looks like hes starting to go down/ I dont want him to :bawl 
but.. guess theres not much I can do about it.


----------



## All_American (Sep 3, 2009)

I would like to add to this forum with pictures, but the only thing is my roy x purdy and my blizzard x sugar both have gone down already for the start of brumation I believe. I don't see them often and don't want to disturb them just for a photo shoot...


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 3, 2009)

Neo is still up and running. Here are some more pictures.


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 4, 2009)

Neo has really grown! Looking good!


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanka Jefroka! He is growing and fast, he is shedding but still getting whiter? It hards to explain lol.


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 4, 2009)

Bobby said they can go through color changes as they mature, this is normal.


...Jefroka


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 4, 2009)

:roon 

Here's a quick update pic of Vegeta @ 17 3/4"
Starting to show alot of white, ill take better pics after this shed.


----------

